# Sewage Under House: How To Remove Smell



## rajivsab (Nov 25, 2007)

*Hydrated Lime Seems to be the best answer but which one to use???*

Lowe's has a 50 lb bag, Type "S" Hydrated Lime made by Chemstar used for mixing in Concrete I believe. The link is:

http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=3698-286-1118-60

And then there's the "Garden Lime" variety 5lb bag which is less toxic I believe.

Here's that link:

http://www.espoma.com/content.aspx?type=p&intCategoryID=2&id=8

Which one to use for my purpose? I believe the Chemstar one will need a mask and careful precaution. I do have 2 ground heaters sitting in the crawl space and that stuff may come into the house so maybe the garden variety will be safer for the occupants. What do you think?

many thanks.

:no:


----------



## That one Guy (May 24, 2007)

Lime is good but harmful. I get mine from the fruit packing places around here. One of our guys burned a hole in his arm with that stuff when it was mixed with water. I hear it can make a body vanish in 48 hrs if buried in it. No im not a serial killer lol. You can use any organic drain cleaner similar to what Roto-Rooter has. It will neutralize the bacteria and kill the smell.


----------



## LawnGuyLandSparky (Nov 18, 2007)

Bacteria isn't a bad thing, it's a good thing, especially concerning sewage. As bad as it smells, the odor of sewage is the bacteria digesting the waste and turning it into harmless by-products, and water. You should have left the sewage alone, instead of killing the microbes that were working for you. 

The WORST thing you can pour down your drains are household cleaners, especially Lysol and bleach, both of which destroy bacteria and microbes and can render a septic/ cesspool system useless.


----------



## That one Guy (May 24, 2007)

Bacteria in septic tank= good

Bacteria under the house= not cool


----------



## Tommy Plumb (Oct 7, 2006)

Lots of bleach.


----------

